# CLA



## seksi (Oct 28, 2002)

"CLA is a trans-fatty acid. It is not an essential fatty acid. And it should not be called LA because it's not linoleic acid anymore. So the name is misleading. 

It is made from sunflower oil through an industrial process. It's cheap to make but expensive to buy. It does have some antioxidant properties because it's a conjugated system. It also has some anti-cancer properties. 

The studies done with CLA in animals have mostly not been confirmed in human studies. A main reason appears to be that 25 to 50 grams (2-4 tablespoons) would be needed to match the dose (1-3% of food weight) given to animals. There are also some side effects at these doses in animals, such as liver swelling. 

I don't use CLA. I don't recommend CLA. I think primarily there's a lot of hype there. It's not something that's natural to the human body. I would just as soon stick to the basics, the essential fatty acids that we must have to be healthy."

From an interview with Udo Erasmus


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, he is a seller of a lipid product that doesn't contain CLA, nor does he sell any form of CLA so you can maybe jump to a swift and ridiculous conclusion here lol.

But then again he doesn't seem like the kind of dude who says things purely to promote his product(s).

But then again, neither do the t-mag boys. 

Oh, wait...

haha.

Seriously though, providing you get the right isomer, CLA may be good to make lean gains on a gaining cycle. To the tune of 10-12g a day though, so you've just gotta consider whether the returns would warrant the investment.

You could probably get the same, if not similar results from stricter control of calories (and maybe cardio here and there).


----------



## seksi (Oct 29, 2002)

I test my body fat ( nine point ) every week on the same day in the morning. I also do tape measurements. Every three weeks I evaluate my progress. If I have been gaining too much fat, I knock off 200 calories. If I am not gaining anything, I add 200 calories. I then continue monitoring and re-evaluate myself in three more weeks.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 29, 2002)

Good stuff.

But checking your bf% every week sounds a bit excessive lol.


----------



## seksi (Oct 29, 2002)

I am a stats freak. However, now that I think about it. If I only evaluate myself every three weeks. Why don't I just check it every three weeks? Lol, good point!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 30, 2002)

Weighing yourself every week ain't a bad idea though. Or at least every two weeks. It gives you a gauge on how you need to manipulate calories for the next week. 

Just try and make the conditions static each time.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Oct 30, 2002)

The best deal I've ever seen on CLA is from Now Foods.  They don't use the tonalin brand but they have the isomer break down on the back.  It runs about 70%.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 30, 2002)

What's the price to quantity, Mike?

And who sells it?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Oct 30, 2002)

19.99 for 180 softgels


as far as selling it....hmmmm....let me think.......


----------



## Training God (Oct 30, 2002)

Lol.

I know someone who has good prices and fast shipping........


----------



## TheKlique (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Good stuff.
> 
> But checking your bf% every week sounds a bit excessive lol.



I was thinking the same thing.. And if you dont gain fat, you eat more?? Im confused.. LOL


----------

